# Jelly roll projects



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

I went by the local quilt shop yesterday, and they were doing a jelly roll quilt.
Pineapple punch was the pattern, I believe. I was just beautiful.

I wondered if any of you were using the jelly roll fabrics? The quilt shop only had Moda.

Halo


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I LOVE Jelly Rolls and Charm Packs! Most things I make are from them. I could be wrong about this, but I believe they are only done by Moda.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

CJ - you may be right, they may only be from Moda. Which is fine, I love Moda fabrics! Have these been around a while? I haven't been fabric shopping at a real fabric store in some time and don't remember them. 

I got a 'Roman Holiday' by 3 Sisters and some lovely sea green fabric to go with it. I love the colors and have all kinds of ideas.

Oh, I saw on eBay someone was selling a jelly roll of fabric not Moda. Maybe a homemade deal from their stash. 

Halo


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

In the last year, I've not bought anything but Moda. They have the greatest fabrics!

I think the Charms have been out for a little while, maybe close to a year? But the Jelly Rolls were introduced at Spring market I believe.

I have 2 of the Roman Holiday Jelly's... they're beautiful!

The jelly's are great for sashings, log cabin blocks, bindings...

But the charm squares are my favorite. You've probably noticed charm squares in most of my projects if you've seen them, they're just wonderful!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Okay, - I need educated on these "jelly rolls". I've seen a beautiful blue at Hancocks and almost got one, but then what???????

What are you making out of them? 
And I've seen what CJ can and does do with those charm packets (which is another thing I never knew of until recently. I've not bought either yet.

Angie


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Angie - This is the pattern I'm using...http://www.outonalimbpatterns.com/164.html and here is another one ...http://www.outonalimbpatterns.com/165.html .

What is so cool is all those long strips are cut for you and all the fabrics coordinate. You just cut to length. And even better with the pattern I'm doing you can use the flying geese technique and make 2 seams using a square of your coordinationg fabric and you have another mini square to use in your border, making the project bigger and saving on all those wasted little triangles that I can't bear to throw away! (Whew! that was sentence to make Wm Faulkner jealous! I'm outta breath just typing it!  )
And they have such pretty colors all lined up and coordinating already. I love color! I love jelly rolls. Can you tell I'm excited about this deal? I guess I was just ready to see something different - you can get a little stale if you don't get out shopping and sharing ideas.

Halo


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

I've gotta get some of the charms too. I love all the projects CJ has been sharing with us.

Halo


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Ooooh, I love that 2nd pattern, I think I'm going to have to order it!

Angie, anything you can make with 2 1/2 inch strips or blocks, you can do with the Jellies. They're 42 inch strips by 2 1/2, pinked, and of a single fabric collection.

Anne Sutton has a darling bag you can make with them:
http://bunnyhilldesigns.com/store/products/details/?product=ND1004


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Ah, hah! I was just wondering what on earth a jelly roll was! I saw a 'pancake' quilt in JoAnne's yesterday, circles kind of like the wedding ring pattern, but folded up on the bottom and sewn. It wasn't done very well, looked like something I would have done, in fact, but interesting. Supposed to be easy. I'd gone to get some fabric for my granddaughter, intending to look for fabric to start on squares for the transportation quilt, in case I can get in on that, and forgot the list. Waaaa! Jan in Co


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Jan - hold off on the fabric for the transportation quilt... it stands a good chance of possibly changing...

Angie


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

I was in Hancock's today, they didn't have Jelly Rolls, but they did have the same thing only called 'Noodles'. And they had charm packs, but called them 'Ravioli' stacks. I don't remember the fabric brand, lots of it was batiks.

I was a little concerned, they were rearranging the store and it seemed to me the quilting section had shrunk. But I did get Kona cotton solids for $2 per yd because of their mess.  I needed some different colors for the flying geese - I'm finally putting my Amish swap blocks together.

Halo


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

Just bought my first jelly roll and jelly roll pattern. Haven't had time to do it yet but I love buying all that fabric precut.
Karen in Indiana


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

What's the going price for Moda Jelly Rolls where you are?

The first one I got was at the little quilt shop down the road. I gave $29 for it. I thought that was too much but expected to pay more since it a small individual shop and she can't buy in volume. 
When I was in Longview next, I looked for them there and found them in a shop that is a small chain. They were $30! Needless to say I didn't purchase from them. I'd rather support the local shop anyway (I want her to stay in business.  )

I got a deal on eBay of 2 jellies for 19 bucks each + $4 shipping. I thought that was good, but I did buy some matching charm pks too so saved on combined shipping. Was this a good deal?

Halo


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

HaloHead said:


> What's the going price for Moda Jelly Rolls where you are?
> 
> I got a deal on eBay of 2 jellies for 19 bucks each + $4 shipping. I thought that was good, but I did buy some matching charm pks too so saved on combined shipping. Was this a good deal?
> 
> Halo



Sounds like you got a great deal! I bought my jelly roll online and paid about $26 plus shipping.
karen in Indiana


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Angie, too late, I didn't see the posting about holding off on the fabric for the transporation quilt! I'll just keep it, not cut it up yet, and use it for some little boy for a birthday or other gift if the quilt subject changes! 

How does one become a hostess for the quilts, anyway? Jan in Co


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Jan - usually when we set the next year's quilt designs up, we ask for volunteers. The usually PM Karen, then she and I consult and sometimes have to see how someone participated in previous swaps, or if they've done one before - how they handled it,,,, or what's happening in life about the time of the swap - that kind of considerations.

But, to be a hostess, you've had to be a participant so we know the follow-thru factor pretty well. Being a hostess is fun, but it also has committment and some WORK associated with it. Especially finding a big enough place to deal out the stacks of blocks to be sent, and being online almost every day or every other day to encourage and help the swappers.

So, watch for the ideas for next year thread (yes we're planning on it for this year) and then put in ideas for themes, and when they are decided or when Karen asks for hostess volunteers - let her know if you'd like to be one, and for what theme.

Angie


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Thanks for the info, Angie! Now, I'm not so 'in the dark'! I feel like I'm getting the hang of quilting pretty late in life, but really enjoy it! I was given a quilting frame from a lady on freecycle, and don't even know how to assemble the thing! It didn't come with any hardware, just the boards with burlap on the edges and holes all along them. Any tips? Jan in Co


----------

